
Ask HN: What is that standalone organization program that orgmode people like - mrobot
This standalone program was supposedly good for organization for programmers; i remember it had a subpar GUI that people complained about but was really good. I think there was some green in the GUI. I can&#x27;t find the program googling around. I first saw it on HN which is why i&#x27;m asking, but the site:news.ycombinator.com google queries i&#x27;m trying are not helping.<p>What is this program please?
======
mrobot
[https://leoeditor.com/emacs.html](https://leoeditor.com/emacs.html)

------
andrewthebold
Maybe WorkFlowy? ([https://workflowy.com/](https://workflowy.com/))

~~~
mrobot
No it wasn't that. It was a standalone GUI program with a GUI that seemed non-
modern but was useful.

------
mrobot
I think it was more programmer-centric than just organizing. It was for
organizing code ideas too.

~~~
mrobot
The gui reminded me of an old tcltk gui or something

~~~
mrobot
Now that i think about it it wasn't a gui it was i think a tui and maybe an
editor. it might be leo i was thinking of. I'm pretty sure it was leo. Sorry
for not being clearer.

------
itronitron
maybe it is listed on this thread? >>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21667045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21667045)

~~~
mrobot
Thanks but didn't see it there.

------
radnam
Maybe bear.app or Ulyss. I use bear.app and really like it.

------
frank2
maybe [http://notational.net/](http://notational.net/)

